

Guy builds a working computer inside the videogame Minecraft - yosho
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100929/01190911211/guy-building-a-working-yes-working-computer-inside-a-video-game.shtml

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1740482>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1738560> <\- This one has the comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1738013>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1736805>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1736694>

------
yosho
I seriously can't even begin to describe how awesome this is. Minecraft is
what second life should've been, a complete virtual environment where people
can manipulate things however they like.

